# Dokumentation/Onlinehilfe ISPConfig 3



## nibblerrick (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie ich letztens feststellte hat sich ISPConfig 3 ja ordentlich gemacht und ein paar Testinstallationen und etwas herumprobieren loesten Begeisterung aus. Was mir aber zwischendurch fehlt ist entweder etwas Doku oder eine Onlinehilfe zu einigen punkten, da im ggs. zu ISPConfig 2 doch einige Optionen mehr vorhanden sind.
Gibt es da schon etwas, habe ich eine Resource uebersehen oder ist das fuer spaeter geplant?
Solche Sachen wie die Optionen in der Spameinstellung oder E-Mail Transport, da waere ein kleiner Hinweis vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Ich frage mich naemlich gerade, ob ISPConfig 3 fuer eine Domain E-Mail Spam- und Virusscans durchfuehren kann und die danach an einen anderen E-Mailserver weitertransportieren kann.


----------



## Till (14. März 2009)

Es gibt noch keine Dokumentation zu ISPConfig 3, ist aber geplant.



> Ich frage mich naemlich gerade, ob ISPConfig 3 fuer eine Domain E-Mail Spam- und Virusscans durchfuehren kann und die danach an einen anderen E-Mailserver weitertransportieren kann.


Ja, das geht.


----------



## nibblerrick (14. März 2009)

Gut. Die Dokumentation bei V2 ist ja sehr gut, da bin ich gespannt auf die von V3. Sollen da auch wieder so kleine Onlinehilfenbeschreibungen der Felder kommen?

Zu Spam und Weiterleitung: Kannst Du kurz umreissen an welchen stellen man die Domain im Adminpanel "anfassen" muss um das zu erreichen?


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

> Zu Spam und Weiterleitung: Kannst Du kurz umreissen an welchen stellen man die Domain im Adminpanel "anfassen" muss um das zu erreichen?


wie meinst du das



> Gut. Die Dokumentation bei V2 ist ja sehr gut, da bin ich gespannt auf die von V3. Sollen da auch wieder so kleine Onlinehilfenbeschreibungen der Felder kommen?


Die Doku ist im Bau, mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen


----------



## nibblerrick (25. März 2009)

> wie meinst du das
Also ein kleines Howto oder Stichpunktartig an welchen Punkten eine Konfiguration vorgenommen werden muss.

> Die Doku ist im Bau, mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen
Aber ein Repository oder aehnliches gibt es fuer den Dokubau nicht, oder?


----------

